# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Alpha information on halloween items

## Epicluckbox

BELIEVE ME OR NOT, THIS IS LEAKED FROM AN ALPHA FRIEND AND AS MOST OF THEM ARE ALREADY INVESTING HUNDREDS OF GOLD TO MAKE EASY MONEY I MIGHT AS WELL SHARE IT WITH THE PUBLIC.

USE AT YOUR OWN RISK, THERE'S A SLIGHT CHANCE THEY MIGHT CHANGE REQUIRED MATERIAL.

125, Strawberry Ghost, Bowl of Candy Corn Glaze, Strawberry, Chocolate Bar

400, Gift of Souls (Item), 250 Orichalcum Ingot, 100 Charged Lodestone, 20 Glob of Ecto, Gift of Knowledge

400, Gift of Spiders (Item), 250 Orichalcum Ingot, 100 Destroyer Lodestone, 20 Glob of Ecto, Gift of Ascalon, Huntsman
Weaponsmith

400, Gift of Spiders (Item), 250 Orichalcum Ingot, 100 Destroyer Lodestone, 20 Glob of Ecto, Gift of Ascalon, Huntsman
Weaponsmith

00, Gift of the Moon (Item), 250 Orichalcum Ingot, 100 Corrupted Lodestone, 20 Glob of Ecto, Gift of Thorns, Weaponsmith
Armorsmith, Leatherworker, Tailor

Crystalline Dust
Gift of Souls (Recipe), 250 Candy Corn, 100 Nougat Center, 40 Elonian Wine, 10 Crystalline Dust
Gift of the Moon (Recipe), 250 Candy Corn, 100 Chattering Skulls, 40 Elonian Wine, 10 Crystalline Dust

----------


## AZO

This is all over reddit now. Fun.

----------


## Epicluckbox

> This is all over reddit now. Fun.


Will always have access to alpha info, I'll make sure to post on the elite section with the winter stuff!

----------


## Hompacko

> This is all over reddit now. Fun.


It was actually on reddit more than an hour ago already but it kept being removed, he even created a new thread of it and it was also removed/downvoted

----------


## Hompacko

ok everyone

*Strawberry Ghost [45min, 10%MF while under the effect of a boon]*
1xStrawberry, 1xChocolate Bar, 1xBowl of Candy Corn Glaze
*Piece of Candy Corn Almond Brittle [45min, 18%MF, 10%Gold from monsters, 10EXP from kills]*
3xAlmond, 1xBag of Sugar, 15xPieces of Candy Corn
*Glazed Peach Tart [45m, 26%MF, 60 power, 10EXP from kills]*
1x Stick of Butter, 2xBowl of Candy Corn Glaze, 1xPeach, 1xBall of Dough
*Glazed Pear Tart [45min, 22%MF, 50 power, 10EXP from kills]*
1xBowl of Candy Corn Glaze, 1xPear, 1xBag of Sugar, 1xBall of Dough
*Spicy Pumpkin Cookie [45m, 30%MF, 70Condition Dmg, 10EXP from kills]*
1xBall of Cookie Dough, 1xGhost Pepper, 3xBowl of Candy Corn Glaze, 1xBowl of Pumpkin Pie Filling

----------

